# Japanese Performance TOTB 8 in association with Millers Oils



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

News Update- 2009 Ten of the Best

TOTB is pround to announce a new headline sponsor and media partnership with Japanese Performance Magazine.

"Japanese Performance TOTB 8 in association with Millers Oils" will take place on Sunday 26th July 2009 at Elvington Airfield.

Spectator tickets are now on sale in our webshop at the special advance price of £15.

Tickets on the day cost £20 for adults.

Please note
No pets/dogs allowed on site
No public camping on site.

Competitor entry forms are available to download from our "compete" section of the website 
http://www.totb.co.uk/compete/apply-now.asp

Closing date for all forms is 3rd July 2009

Enquiries- please use our new email address
redlinetotb at googlemail.com

Trade stands- space is available please drop us an email to discuss.
redlinetotb at googlemail.com


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Teams

Fwd class

A1 TEAM VAUXHALL DAVID WILKINSON VAUXHALL CORSA
A2 TEAM VAUXHALL CHRIS SUTTON VAUXHALL CORSA
A3 TEAM VAUXHALL GAVIN WORKER VAUXHALL CORSA
A4 TEAM VAUXHALL IAIN BURT VAUXHALL ASTRA
A5 TEAM VAUXHALL JONATHAN FLETCHER VAUXHALL ASTRA
A6 TEAM VAUXHALL ALLAN DUTHIE VAUXHALL NOVA
A7 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW SPECK VAUXHALL TIGRA
A8 TEAM VAUXHALL GARETH BIRCH VAUXHALL NOVA
A9 TEAM VAUXHALL JAMES BIRCH VAUXHALL CORSA
A10 CRX-UK ERROL HUEL HONDA CRX TURBO
A11 INVITED CAR NICK JONES TD TOYOTA STARLET
A12 FIAT COUPES NIGEL OGRAM FIAT COUPE TURBO
A13 FIAT COUPES LEIGHTON WILSON FIAT COUPE TURBO
A14 FIAT COUPES WESTAN FRICKER FIAT COUPE TURBO
A15 200 PLUS CLUB RICHARD BATTY MITSUBISHI FTO
A16 INVITED CAR MARK CALLISTER EUROSPEC MITSUBISHI FTO
A17 200 PLUS CLUB ANDY NICHOLLS ROVER 200 TURBO
A18 DUBCLUB PAUL BARGATE VW SCIRROCO
A19 INVITED CAR RICHARD COOPER RER SEAT IBIZA

RWD class 
B1 200+ CLUB DUNCAN COWPER DAX RUSH TURBO
B2 200+ CLUB JOHN WEBSTER MG SVR
B3 200+ CLUB STUART BLACKERY WESTFIELD COSWORTH
B4 INVITED CAR MICHAEL GOODHAND AIXIM SUPERLUXE
B5 INVITED CAR MAX WAUNG CPR MERCEDES 55 AMG
B6 DUBCLUB MARTIN WILLIS VW POLO 1.8T
B7 TEAM VAUXHALL MICK WILKES VIVA HA VAN
B8 MKIVSUPRA.NET JOHN MORGAN AFR SUPRA
B9 MKIVSUPRA.NET GRAEME HENDERSON SUPRA
B10 200SXOC BREN SIMPSON NISSAN 200 SX 
B11 200SXOC JEZ HORSHAM NISSAN 200 SX 
B12 200SXOC STEVE HAWKES NISSAN 200 SX 
B13 200SXOC JOHN STOCKER NISSAN 200 SX 
B14 200SXOC RICHARD GANDER NISSAN 200 SX 
B15 200SXOC DANIEL LARK NISSAN 200 SX 
B16 TEAM MR2 LARRY VALLOT TOYOTA MR2
B17 TEAM MR2 GEORGE GILBERT TOYOTA MR2
B18 TEAM MR2 SCOTT BARTON TOYOTA MR2
B19 TEAM MR2 MICHAEL GREENSIDES TOYOTA MR2
B20 TEAM MR2 NATHAN FREKE TOYOTA MR2
B21 TEAM MR2 CHRIS HAYES TOYOTA MR2
B22 TEAM NYLOC PHILIP ENGLISH LOTUS 211
B23 TURBOSPORTS STEPHEN ROSS FORD GRANADA TWIN TURBO
B24 TURBOSPORTS PAUL NORRIS LOTUS SUNBEAM COSWORTH
B25 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO
B26 FDUK COLUM CHADWICK MAZDA RX7
B27 FDUK ROBBIE CALDER MAZDA RX7 V8
B28 FDUK DAVE THOMPSON MAZDA RX7
B29 FDUK ROB BLACKSHAW MAZDA RX7
B30 FDUK ANDREW SEATON MAZDA RX7 BATHURST
B31 FDUK JOHN GOODWIN MAZDA RX7
B32 FDUK MATT WILTSHIRE MAZDA RX7
B33 FDUK CRAIG TAYLOR MAZDA RX7
B34 FDUK DAVID STEPHANOU MAZDA RX7
B35 VIPERS HAMISH MOIR DODGE VIPER
B36 VIPERS CARL BRIDSON DODGE VIPER
B37 VIPERS NADINE GEARY DODGE VIPER

4WD class 
C45 200+ CLUB ROBERT NORTH IMPREZA SPEC C
C46 200+ CLUB ANDY HUGHES IMPREZA RA
C47 200+ CLUB MARK POLLARD MG METRO 6R4
C48 200+ CLUB TIM BEDFORD IMPREZA WRX
C49 200+ CLUB PAUL NORTH EVO IX
C50 200+ CLUB ADRIAN SMITH FENSPORT CELICA
C51 MLR SIMON NORRIS NORRIS DESIGNS EVO 
C52 MLR ANDREW WHINCUP RSE MOTORSPORT EVO
C53 MLR ANDREW MERCER MOMENTUM MOTORSPORT EVO
C54 MLR KENNY WHYLIE MOMENTUM MOTORSPORT EVO
C55 MLR PAUL MARTIN MOMENTUM MOTORSPORT EVO
C56 MLR JEFF STOKES JR MOTORSPORT EVO
C57 MLR MIKE MAHONEY WALLACE PERFORMANCE EVO
C58 MLR KENNY BROOKES THE RACING LINE EVO
C59 MLR GAVIN RENSHAW EVO 5 RS
C60 MLR RICHARD MARPLES EVO
C61 TEAM SUBARU ANDY FORREST AFP IMPREZA
C62 TEAM SUBARU JOHN STEVENSON IMPREZA
C63 TEAM SUBARU DUNCAN GRAHAM IMPREZA
C64 TEAM SUBARU OLLY CLARKE RCM IMPREZA
C65 TEAM SUBARU STEVEN DARLEY LATERAL PERFORMANCE IMPREZA STI 5
C66 TEAM SUBARU KEV HORSLEY IMPREZA
C67 TEAM SUBARU CLIVE FULCHER IMPREZA
C68 TEAM SUBARU JOHN MOREBY IMPREZA
C69 TEAM SUBARU ROB WAKELIN IMPREZA
C70 TEAM SUBARU SIMON NORTH IMPREZA
C71 TEAM SKYLINE ROB GALLAGHER TR RACING SKYLINE R32 GTR
C72 TEAM SKYLINE JEFF LUDGATE RIPS SKYLINE R34 GTR
C73 TEAM SKYLINE JOHN CREEDON SKYLINE R32 GTR
C74 TEAM SKYLINE GEORGE SAYERS SKYLINE R34 GTR
C75 TEAM SKYLINE SIMON MARTIN SKYLINE R33 GTR
C76 TEAM SKYLINE ROBBIE THORNTON TDP SKYLINE R32 GTR
C77 TEAM SKYLINE ROBERT SHADWELL SKYLINE R32 GTR
C78 TEAM SKYLINE D MALCOLM THOMAS SKYLINE R34 GTR
C79 TEAM GTI-R DAVE PERRY GTI-R
C80 TEAM GTI-R CHRIS WRIGHT GTI-R
C81 GTOUK BEN HARTLEY EUROSPEC MITSUBISHI GT
C82 INVITED RUSS PATON WALLACE PERFORMANCE EVO
C83 INVITED CLIVE SEDDON CAR PLANET RACING EVO5
C84 INVITED JAMES NICHOLS CAR PLANET RACING EVO6
C85 INVITED ALBERT YEUNG CAR PLANET RACING EVO9 TT
C86 INVITED ANDY JAMES CAR PLANET RACING EVO5
C87 INVITED JIM MOORE CAR PLANET RACING EVO5 RS 
C88 INVITED JED JEFFERSON CAR PLANET RACING EVO8 
C89 INVITED MARK CROFT CAR PLANET RACING R35 GTR
C90 INVITED LAURENCE STEWART CAR PLANET RACING R33 GTR
C91 INVITED ROB COWLING CAR PLANET RACING EVO 7

Pro Drag Class (sub9s)
D1 KEITH COWIE RB MOTORSPORT R32 GTR
D2 MICK BEGLEY GAIJIN SKYLINE R33 GTR

Regards 
Dave Naxton
TOTB Pitlane Co-Coordinator


----------

